# New Baby Bugs are Here!



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Aww, congratulation! Good Bug momma!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, great to hear everything went well. 

Bug and her babies are beautiful!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Bug looks very pleased and happy with her babies.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Bug! We're going to need lots of photos of the pups as they grow.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats!!  Mama looks happy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Love, love, love the baby bugs!!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Hearty congratulations! What a beautiful family! Bug looks positively rested compared to some of the more recent mamas who have been pictured right after giving birth to 13 or so. It makes one think that giving birth to six would be a *breeze*!!!

(Actually, I am very, very glad I did not have to be there to witness Bug's labor. I do not think I could have borne it! You are very brave as is she!)

NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats! She is beautiful and looks like a proud mama!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what adorable little buglets!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! What a lovely pic of the happy Bugs and her pups!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Momma Bug looks like she's smiling. What beautiful baby Bugs. Congrats!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

congrats to you and mother


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She should be proud--beautiful baby bugs. Congratulations!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations they are adorable and what a proud mama. Look forward to watching them grow.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations to you & especially to moma!
There is just something about seeing new born pups that makes you want to smile, & have a great day.
Thank you so much for sharing with us.

MikeD


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

A www, how sweet!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Baby bugs so exciting


----------



## Smarkle (Aug 7, 2015)

That new mama sure looks proud!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Baby Bugs, how sweet! Any more photos yet?!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful - congratulations


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Baby Bugs, how sweet! Any more photos yet?!


Not yet-I haven't been able to get over to Yvette's yet. Let's just say that work is not my friend right now 

I hope to get over on Monday though!


----------



## bhirl (Sep 23, 2015)

ah! soo precious!


----------

